# Repair or replace cracked original garage slab



## ofsoundmind (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a 1 1/2 car garage that was built in the 1940's (original with house).  The slab is level but our yard slopes so that the concrete slab goes from 4" to around 9-10" thick.  There is a centerline crack down the middle of it that looks to be all the way through (cracked all the way down through the thickest end.  

We had a wind storm a few weeks back that racked the garage pretty bad and we would like to replace it since it's so old.  Building dept says we must replace the slab because of the crack or have an architect put their stamp of approval on it before they would give us a permit.

But before I go to all this trouble, how much would it be to replace this concrete slab and driveway (30'x10').  Is there a calculation I can do for this?  I guess I'm trying to get a guesstimate so I can figure out how much money to save.  FYI I know absolutely nothing about concrete.

Also, are there any ways to fix such a problem that would meet most building codes?  And if so, what and usually how much?


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 9, 2008)

You really need a professional to give you a firsthand look. At best we can throw numbers around that have no comparison to the $$ amounts you will actual receive to fix it.
On that note, I would see if you can fix it instead of rebuild. Sometimes the hoops you need to jump through in your jurisdiction are to big of a hurdle. I lived in the center of a large town once, and it cost $5000 just to get a new garage approved with engineering plans and a new survey. That was because I wanted to start fresh and remove the old one.
Had I left one wall of the building intact I could have called it a repair and just paid the $400 building permit.
This is why you need someone local, search some Friends and find someone reputable.
Then please tell us how you made out.


----------

